# Nikon Is Getting Out of Rifle Scope Business



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw on another forum that Nikon is getting out of the hunting scope business. There is all kinds of speculation such as the bird watchers pressured them to get out but who really knows. A member over there checked and it appears that they will still honor their warranties. 

So if you are a fan of Nikon there may be some killer deals in the next little while


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I would wager dedicated hunting optics companies took a lot of wind out of the Nikon scope sales. There is just only so much competition that remains viable in that price point. Makes sense that they aren't tanking their other lines as many competitor are hunter specific and not reaching wildlife viewers, birders, etc. Nikon has a pretty solid hold and history there.

This is the nature of market disruptors.

Hopefully folks can snag up some scopes for a good price as they dump their remaining inventory.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That and the recent Nikon rifle scopes sucked.




-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never had a Nikon and I have never considered them. 

A friend had one on a rifle a few years ago and couldn't hit a thing with it since it was fogging up. He sent it into Nikon and after he got it back it was doing the same thing. I think that he sent it in a second time and instead of putting it back onto his rifle he sold it and put a Leupold onto the rifle


----------

